# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Wool moths in carpet

## autojack

We just bought a house which has decades old carpet in about 60% of it. The carpet is infested with wool moths, they are everywhere. We have these in the current place we are renting, but not this bad, and we keep them under control with regular vacuuming. I really did not want to deal with them in the new house though. We're already planning to rip out all the old carpet anyway, and we aren't going to be moving in for 4-8 weeks. If I get all the old carpet out of there and vacuum well, will the moths die off in a couple of weeks, or should we see about getting a pest person in to deal with it?

----------


## droog

> We just bought a house which has decades old carpet in about 60% of it. The carpet is infested with wool moths, they are everywhere. We have these in the current place we are renting, but not this bad, and we keep them under control with regular vacuuming. I really did not want to deal with them in the new house though. We're already planning to rip out all the old carpet anyway, and we aren't going to be moving in for 4-8 weeks. If I get all the old carpet out of there and vacuum well, will the moths die off in a couple of weeks, or should we see about getting a pest person in to deal with it?

  Old house, will likely have lots of small gaps around the place as well.
Well worth getting a general pest control and barrier done on the entire house inside and out. Can do it yourself if you want or get the pest controllers in.

----------

